# Articulated Utility Arm



## WoodPlusMore (Jun 13, 2016)

I needed an extra set of hands (or an arm in this case) for around the shop and ended up making a handy articulated utility arm.

*Pictures:*



















*In-depth Video:*


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

he looks like he is a very great helper …....... what's his name ? ........ LMAO


----------



## WoodPlusMore (Jun 13, 2016)

> he looks like he is a very great helper …....... what s his name ? ........ LMAO
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I named him Woody, don't know what I'd do with out him haha!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> I named him Woody, don t know what I d do with out him haha!
> 
> - WoodPlusMore


*
With your username, I woulda named him "More" ... since he's your "plus more"  *


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Short, sweet and simple. I like it. I might have to borrow or steal this one.


----------

